# Cyprus Seen Close to a Request for Bailout



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Cyprus Is Close to a Request for Bailout - WSJ.com Link to Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I suspect that the bailout will come on the 30th June and the EU presidency the day after. How embarrassing.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be surprised if the current regime don't drag this out until the presidential elections in February so they can then blame the next party in power thus crippling the country further. 

They are refusing to cut government wages when it's obvious to all that's the way to go to help get out of this.

A lot will be determined in the next few weeks with what is happening in Greece. The Popular bank and Bank of Cyprus have a lot of bad debt in Greece that will need bailing out.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

The United States of Europe, perhaps that was the plan all along, eventually leading to The One World Government.

A. Cynic.

Eurozone crisis: United States of Europe may be the only way to save euro | Business | The Guardian


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Are you on the ?SS Euro?? Abandon Ship! — RT


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

virgil said:


> Are you on the ?SS Euro?? Abandon Ship! — RT


Looks most like RussiaN "Yellow Press to mee"

And funny all this links come from UK, who has the most debt in Europe and soon will be a bailout candidate too:boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's all scaremongering propaganda nonsense


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It's all scaremongering propaganda nonsense


You're 50% correct on that Veronica, the scaremongering is clearly aimed at badgering the Greek populace into voting for more austerity but, its certainly not nonsense for the Greek people at this present time.

Cast your eyes over this when you have a spare 30 mins:

Episode 297 — RT


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

An eventual entry into the bailout mechanism was seen as almost inevitable following the Mari disaster - so why is it less likely now that the exposure to Greek debt has been (fully?) revealed? Greece should default and bail out as soon as possible if it to avoid being destroyed within Europe. If it does the sensible thing for its people (who are becoming increasingly desperate and miserable under the austerity measures) I suspect it won't be too long before Cyprus follows. It is already going down the same road of failing to curb govt corruption and incurring hundreds of thousands of euro per day penanlties for infringement fines. I doubt the gas and oil will save Cyprus - it is too little, too late.


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Looks most like RussiaN "Yellow Press to mee"
> 
> And funny all this links come from UK, who has the most debt in Europe and soon will be a bailout candidate too:boxing:


How many German banks have been downgraded by the ratings agencies today?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont know but what I know is that if the rest of europe did not have german money the problems would be much grater. 
But I dont agree with the austerity policy, we need to get the wheels going.

For Greece its of course hard but I have a friend in Athen who say that the people still have money but not the state. And there is ofc the problem.

I think Greece should leave but its scary if also it affect Italy and Spain that is much bigger


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> I dont know but what I know is that if the rest of europe did not have german money the problems would be much grater.
> But I dont agree with the austerity policy, we need to get the wheels going.
> 
> For Greece its of course hard but I have a friend in Athen who say that the people still have money but not the state. And there is ofc the problem.
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you say, but the Brits bailed out their own banks, and Germany did'nt recover from WW2 without a lot of international aid. Maybe its their turn now to help out.:help:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

And as I say they do. But the Germans is tired of all the money spent in Europe. Next year is election here and I am 100 % sure that the konservative government will be svept away because of it. What that wil mean noone seem to know but if there will be a clear majority German politics in Rurope will take another direction, hopefully towards growth. THis is what the German people want.
And everything in Europe will depend on what Germany decides. Perhaps horrible but very true


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

This is the British Politician that will gain my vote come the next general election.

Listen to what he has to say - you may well agree with him, I certainly do.

Farage: We face the prospect of mass civil unrest, even revolution - YouTube


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

virgil said:


> This is the British Politician that will gain my vote come the next general election.
> 
> Listen to what he has to say - you may well agree with him, I certainly do.
> 
> ...


I totally agree!


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

kempo23 said:


> I totally agree!


I certainly agree with his views about the fact that the people who created the euro disaster are the ones now trying to sort it out. Unelected technocrats who will suffer no political or financial comeback when they fail to solve the eurozone crisis.
I am concerned that the rest of his views are way to right wing for me to consider voting for UKIP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

This is not the forum to discuss politics but its quite funny that a remark about the Euro "disaster" comes from England. The disaster for the euro comes from countries that perhaps should not be there from the beginning. That frauded their way to join with "inventive" bookkeping on state level. I am sure that also UK has prospered a lot inside Eu even if the Sterling has been a disaster. But that can hardly be blaimed on the Euro.


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> This is not the forum to discuss politics but its quite funny that a remark about the Euro "disaster" comes from England. The disaster for the euro comes from countries that perhaps should not be there from the beginning. That frauded their way to join with "inventive" bookkeping on state level. I am sure that also UK has prospered a lot inside Eu even if the Sterling has been a disaster. But that can hardly be blaimed on the Euro.


I really dont see what the performance of sterling has got to do with the euro crisis. Certainly sterling has been impacted by the euro situation due to the British bank's exposure. The main difference is that the UK cannot be bullied by the (ex) German/France alliance, like they have done with most of the other countries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

kempo23 said:


> I really dont see what the performance of sterling has got to do with the euro crisis. Certainly sterling has been impacted by the euro situation due to the British bank's exposure. The main difference is that the UK cannot be bullied by the (ex) German/France alliance, like they have done with most of the other countries.


I will not continue the discussion that has nothing to do with Cyprus but I must say that it is strong words from a country that sit on one of the biggest, if not the biggest debts in Europe. And why? Because UK so much want to be the financial center of Europe. Well, then it time to prove it and help to sort out the mess

And as a Swede I dont feel guilty, my small country has one of the strongest economies in Europe.

Final word from me in this discussion


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I will not continue the discussion that has nothing to do with Cyprus but I must say that it is strong words from a country that sit on one of the biggest, if not the biggest debts in Europe. And why? Because UK so much want to be the financial center of Europe. Well, then it time to prove it and help to sort out the mess
> 
> And as a Swede I dont feel guilty, my small country has one of the strongest economies in Europe.
> 
> Final word from me in this discussion


Certainly feels like Brit bashing when as you say correctly the UK has nothing to do with the euro! You also state that the UK is sitting on one of the biggest, if not the biggest debts in Europe. As a % of GDP (ability to pay) UK is less than many countries, including France. There is nothing wrong with having debt, the ability to repay it is the key factor.

Final word from me in this discussion


----------

